# Sibelius users - your preferred method of viewing a full score, top to bottom?



## RiffWraith (Apr 11, 2015)

Actually, I guess this can apply to anyone....

I am finding it a tad cumbersome to work on full orch. scores, due to the up & down scrolling. If I need to scroll horizontally, not a problem. Vertical, however is a different story. As in, doing some work to VI and Flutes. If I zoom out far enough where I don't need to scroll, the notes/staves are too small to work with. If I am in too far, the scrolling gets annoying.

I am currently on 24" monitors, @ 1920 x 1080. I can get monitors that are a little bigger if I need to, but for real estate reasons, I wouldn't be able to go that much larger. And I am thinking that although larger monitors might make a small difference, it wouldn't be that much to justify two new ones. Or am I wrong?

What do you guys do here? The only thing I can think of, is to print out the scores, do some work there, and then go back to the computer, but I am not sure how intuitive that would be. Wondering what the rest of you peeps do...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 11, 2015)

I sometimes turn my monitor into a portrait orientation, very useful when working with lots of instruments but of course this limits the number of bars that are displayed at time - although this isn't much different to looking at a page of music.


----------



## apessino (Apr 11, 2015)

Focus on staves? That's what I do...

http://youtu.be/Yy4ANNdbJeU


----------



## windshore (Apr 11, 2015)

Use "Focus on staves" and/ or depending on your score "Hide empty staves"...
Focus is pretty brilliant for exactly what you're talking about though.


----------



## bryla (Apr 11, 2015)

+1 on focus on staves and might I add:

Press in this order:
Ctrl - V - F - U
Cmd + F1 
If Cmd + F1 doesn't work for you, just press the green triangle in the top right corner next to the search bar.

Now you've maximized the score. Now whenever you press Ctrl, you're 3 keystrokes away from all the functions and you've done away with the ribbon.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

The monitor into portrait orientation idea I like - but that would require physically tilting the monitor on it's side. Unless I were to lay down.... :idea: 

I like the _ focus on staves _ idea, and thanks for the shortcuts. I can see that being useful in certain circumstances, but I can also see times there will still be a need to scroll too much..... maybe a third monitor on top of my first? Wonder if that would work... if Sib can be split that way.

What I would really like to do is this:

http://69.89.25.235/multiscreen/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/multi-screen-video-wall-trading.jpg (http://69.89.25.235/multiscreen/wp-cont ... rading.jpg)

:shock: 

Thomas - you get my email? :D


----------



## bryla (Apr 12, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> maybe a third monitor on top of my first?
> Thomas - you get my email? :D


I was just about to say: and then a fourth on top of you second and so on 

Yup and answered


----------



## sbkp (Apr 13, 2015)

If your monitor has VESA mounting holes and you get a monitor arm that will pivot, then problem solved. I have a Dell UltraSharp U3014 on such an arm, and I can comfortably view an entire tabloid-size page in portrait mode.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend of mine composes primarily using notation, and his setup looks like this...

(32" monitor in portrait)

I personally use 2560x1440 monitors which when combined with 'Focus On Staves' works really well.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 13, 2015)

sbkp @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> If your monitor has VESA mounting holes and you get a monitor arm that will pivot, then problem solved. I have a Dell UltraSharp U3014 on such an arm, and I can comfortably view an entire tabloid-size page in portrait mode.



Cant do that; I have two monitors side by side, with my speakers next to those. I can't pivot.

Jdiggity1 > thanks for the photo. I'd like to get another monitor, and position it like that... maybe running it from a different computer. Thing is, I don't do notation that often, so I am not sure that such an endeavor would really be worth it. :/


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 14, 2015)

You can also setup parts that include various combinations of instruments. Easy to switch between the various combos and full score. I like this better then focus on staves.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 14, 2015)

wcreed51 @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> You can also setup parts that include various combinations of instruments. Easy to switch between the various combos and full score. I like this better then focus on staves.



That sounds like a good idea... will have to look into that. Thanks!


----------

